# Thick 3/8 to 1/4 Clear Finish



## kevinj (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm building a 4' x 8' table top out of a piece hardwood 3/4 plywood and want to put a very thick clear finish on it. I've seen tables in restaurants and bars where they have objects (beans, coasters, dice, etc.) in-bedded in the table top under a thick clear finish. I'm going to be bordering the table so that I have a lip equal to the thickness and was wondering if there is something I can just poor over the surface in one shot to get the job done and will dry hard enough to be fairly resilient.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

It's a clear epoxy product. Here's the product sold by Rockler.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21371&filter=bar top epoxy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

A two part epoxy is what you're looking for. There are several brands and some are not suitable for high abrasion situations. Make sure you get all the data on a product.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

One other thing, make sure your table is absolutely level when you pour the epoxy in. It's self leveling. Also, it's not cheap.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know this is going to sound completely off the wall, but....

I once had to hide the fact that I'd used plywood and concrete mortar to make a special test fixture for an electronic device. The fixture was used to test whether radio waves from a normal pager device could activate a lawn sprinkler that was buried in the grass at golf courses.

I figured the best way to seal the mortar was to use cement sealer. I bought a couple of gallon cans of clear sealer at HD for around $50. If not only hid the mortar, but it built up a nice thick layer on the plywood also and created actual fillets between the mortar and the plywood. When I finally painted it, you could not tell that the thing was a simple block of rock attached to a 3/8 piece of plywood.

It might work for you also. It dries clear and very shiny (like high gloss poly), is very resistant to scratches, and will build up with several coats.

You may all laugh now. I got several compliments for the job and a nice bonus in my pay for making the customer pleased.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thick 3/8 to 1/4 clear finish*

I have never used that stuff from rockler,other places carry it also,but I have seen table tops done with it an they looked awesome,but I was also told that it is a b#$%ch to work with,as you almost have to have a dust free room where you poor it and if dust or dirt get in it while your doing it,it will show up in your work.Thats why I changed my mind and didn't use it.Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*2 part epoxy*

I've used this on 3 different projects. First project was a table for under our deck. Outside..but not to the elements. That did not work out well - in fact I may have to completely redo this. I think the smallest amount of dampness could be a problem. The stuff can be peeled off in good size pieces. The second project was a darkroom sink, make of wood, so it needed to be water proof. That worked out well. Although I learned a lesson about mixing the parts correctly. If they are not, the stuff won't dry until 2525('memeber the song). The last project came out the best and that was an indoor vanity for our bathroom surface. Doesn't to seem to be any problems at all with that one. The cautions mentioned are important - make sure the surface is level, clean, dry. You can get stubborn air holes out with a small gas torch, the ones like the plumbers use.
good luck w/your project.


----------

